# [Question] How to modify ffu file?



## adijagiel (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi, I have Xiaomi Mi4 with unlocked bootlocker, Windows Phone Internals not working for this phone unfortunly, even not seeing phone and I have question: How can I push .bin partition files (or other filetypes, depending on tool that open ffu) into ffu file? I found many such questions, but always one person answering "you can't flash custom ROMs" or "you can't flash unsigned ROMs". I'm not best programmer on the earth, but I think with unlocked bootloader I can flash everything. Thank you in advance and English is not my native language so I apologise for possibly mistakes.


----------



## adijagiel (Jul 27, 2016)

Sample comment


----------



## adijagiel (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## adijagiel (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## djamol (Jul 30, 2016)

.ffu file can not be modify or edit. Though still you can only update .ffu through update packages. (but existing package will not be removed)
If you have collected update packages specific for your device then you can build fresh new custom .ffu and then can flash on SB unlocked device.


----------



## CreativeGamer03 (Mar 5, 2018)

How do you update the package?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 5, 2018)

You could use one of a couple tools depending on what you are trying to do.  DISM or imageapp.  Just do a search on "add packages to ffu" or "update ffu packages".  Microsoft documents a lot of basics for almost everything they have out there.  Just have to look sometimes.


----------



## spavlin (Mar 5, 2018)

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=706871&view=findpost&p=68721659


----------

